#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo und guten abend kurz  vor dem hitzekollaps >

## puschenattel

Hallo ihr, ich bin dem link auf unseren seiten gefolgt... Tja, was sind "unsere" seiten? Eine auswahl verschiedenster rubriken, ergänzt durch einen chat, eine homepage und viele sachen mehr, die alle etwas mit Sir James zu tun haben. Kennt ihr nicht?? Na dann möchte ich hiermit vorstellen: Sir James Parkinson, mein ständiger begleiter...
Ich bin, wie sich also leicht erraten lässt, eine leserin/schreiberin der anderen fraktion, also eine patientin.
Durch die blöden medis kann ich schlecht schlafen und eignete mir dann noch alle (??) fertigkeiten an, um durch 's net zu surfen...
In der hoffnung auf einen für beide seiten interessanten gedankenaustausch grüsst puschenattel

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Puschenattle  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Freue mich das du zu uns gefunden hast.
Ich hoffe dir gefällt es bei uns, wir sind ein richtig netter Haufen  :b_wink:  
Darf ich Fragen wie alt du bist und welche Medikamente du für dein Parkinson bekommst? 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass bei uns  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo, eine "dame" fragt man zwar nicht nach dem alter, aber ich erreichte das hohe alter von 54 jahren.
Ich habe angefangen 2000 mit Sifrol monotherapie, dann kamen Madopar und Nacom dazu.
Ich halte es inzwischen mehrere nächte mit 2-3 h schlaf aus. Dafür schlafe ich dann ruckartig am nächsten tag ein...Nachdem ich meine, dass das Sifrol bei mir fressanfälle auslöst, wollte ich reduzieren. Keine chance, meinte der neuro... Na ja... nun muss nur noch was anderes her ...

----------


## StarBuG

Was sagt denn dein Neurologe zu den Schlafproblemen? 
Hast du mal Baldrian probiert?
Oder Schlaftabletten (Benzodiazepine)? 
Ist ja kein Zustand, dass du nicht schlafen kannst.

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo,also Baldrian könnte ich literweise trinken ohne erfolg. Ja, ich habe viele der gängigsten schlafmittel probiert...am besten schlief ich mit einem beruhigungsmittel, leider wirkt es nicht mehr... 
Seitdem ich ein schlafmittel der neueren art nahm, schlafwandle ich manchmal...

----------


## Ulrike

Willkommen Puschenattel!  :smelling_flower:  
Hat Deinen Sir James der Hitzekollaps schon ereilt? Oder ist das auch so einer von der unverwüstlichen Sorte?  :Peinlichkeit:  
Ich würde gerne mal auf Eurer Seite vorbeischauen. Schreibst Du mir den Link? 
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Puschnattel! 
Von mir noch ein herzliches HALLO!  :shy_flower:  Schön, daß Du Dir die Fähigkeiten angeeignet hast, Dich im Netz zurechtzufinden! So ein Forum gibt einem oft das Gefühl, man ist nicht alleine! Und so soll es ja auch sein!

----------


## puschenattel

:Cheesy: dankeschön fürs willkommen...
Bitte noch jemand anstellen, der die temperatur senkt, danke.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Puschenattel, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. 
Tja aber mit Kühle kann ich Dir nicht dienen..... aber ich kann Dir einen Platz in unserem Kühlschrank frei räumen und ein Bett hineinstellen oder eine Hängematte. Ich hoffe das wäre genau das richtige für Dich. Ich liebe diese Hitze.  [img width=151 height=103]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/anim1.gif[/img]
gruß vom Patientenschubser

----------


## Lilly

Hallo puschenattel 
naja, mein derzeit bestes Mittel gegen die Hitze: 
ein nasses T-shirt anziehen, kühlt wirklich gut, besonders wenn ich mich ab mittags dazu noch vor den Standventilator setze.... 8)

----------


## Obelix1962

Schauen wir mal in den Süden ! 
Mensch südlicher ! 8) 
In den Nordafrikanischen Ländern  :hurt: 
und in Vorderasien wird bei solchen
Hitzeperioden sehr heißer Pfefferminztee
oder Schwarztee getrunken ! 
Kalte Getränke gibt man nur seinen größten Feinden  :c_10cheers_3:  
Zudem sind Teetrinker gesünder !  :jumps_rope:

----------

